# Esquema de selladora/cortadora de Bolsas



## dmc

Te subo un pdf de una selladora/cortadora china, que alguna vez me trajeron para reconstituir y como eran varias (unas 75 o 100), en su momento tuve que hacer los planos de los impresos y el arte del frentecito, te puede servir para darte una idea de como trabaja este modelo que es comercial. Suerte


----------



## el-rey-julien

gracias por el aporte,me tome el atrevimiento de crear un nuevo tema ,de otra manera el aporte quedaría perdido entre los temas de reparacion,
excelente esquema ,bien chino, económico ,sencillo y funcional


----------



## aquileslor

Ni la miré, pero si el rey dice que sirve, la guardo para futuras apreciaciones.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si la e visto una ves en una maquina azul de mesa ,pero no me tome el trabajo de levantar el esquema.

mismo modelo pero distinta marca 
una foto que encontré por hay


----------



## dmc

Que bueno que te gustara, pero creo que debo aclara un poco como funciona, por que si no quedará medio inexpresivo el pdf y puede costar entenderlo.
La temperatura del filamento o cinta es controlada por el tiempo de funcionamiento del transformador, a mayor tiempo mayor temperatura (cuando el tiempo es demasiado largo, 4 o 5 segundos el filamento se pone al rojo vivo y puede quemarse lo que se desea sellar, cuando es corto, no alcanza a soldar adecuadamente y se puede desoldar). No controla la temperatura por dimmer o simil, solo lo hace por tiempo. El microswitch sirve para cortar la tensión antes de que se cumpla el tiempo seleccionado (por ejemplo cuando se esta probando el tiempo de sellado o de cortado). Espero que les sirva, cualquier duda trataré de despejarlas.

Si alguien quiere realizar solamente el impreso temporizador, le comento que en la hoja 2 están las fotografías de las placas originales, en ella se ven un par de cables de color naranja, estos van al potenciometro (de 100k Lin) colocados uno a un extremo y el otro a cursor o patín (pin central del pote) si lo conectan intercambiados, no pasa nada, solo que la temporización estará invertida, para corregirla se desuelda el extremo y se lo suelda al otro extremo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si es como todas maquinas buenas,controlan la temperatura por tiempo y por dimer


----------



## analogico

y la  parte mecanica

ya que el esquema serviria solo si tienes la maquinita

la partes electricas  no son dificiles de conseguir
nicrom ,transformador

 cotizando por aca una maquinita y la verdad que no conviene 5 veces  lo que deberia


----------



## dmc

A la carcaza o gabinete lo podes preparar facilmente con caño estructural de 1x1 o 2x2 cm, la foto que colocó el rey julien (mensaje 4) te dan una idea de la forma que tiene para adaptarla a tus necesidades, el dibujo en el pdf esta a escala 1:1. 



analogico dijo:


> cotizando por aca una maquinita y la verdad que no conviene 5 veces  lo que deberia



Disculpame pero no entiendo. Hay días en lo que yo, no ando con todas las luces.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo tengo la tarea pendiente de subir al foro la estructura,para una maquina de pie ,ya e fabricado unas 6 maquinas .
cuando aprenda a manejar bien el cad ,subo el plano

yo tengo la tarea pendiente de subir al foro la estructura,para una maquina de pie ,ya e fabricado unas 6 maquinas .
cuando aprenda a manejar bien el cad ,subo el plano


----------



## dmc

Yo también debería aprender a manejar algúnos programa de electrónica y de dibujo. Apenas manejo el kicad y el Altium (base, base) y me defiendo como gato panza arriba con el Corel Draw, son esas cosas que uno deja para después, y que el trabajo nunca permite. 
Lo bueno que tiene este sistema (control de temperatura por tiempo) es que es muy fácil ampliarlo, solo se cambia el Triac o el relé (elemento de control de potencia) para más potencia y listo.


----------



## pigma

De casualidad no tendras el diagrama esquematico? solo lo pregunto por si lo tienes. Agradezco la informacion que compartes, a muchos nos servira


----------



## analogico

dmc dijo:


> A la carcaza o gabinete lo podes preparar facilmente con caño estructural de 1x1 o 2x2 cm, la foto que colocó el rey julien (mensaje 4) te dan una idea de la forma que tiene para adaptarla a tus necesidades, el dibujo en el pdf esta a escala 1:1.
> 
> 
> 
> Disculpame pero no entiendo. Hay días en lo que yo, no ando con todas las luces.


 la carcaza no es problema
el tema es hacer la parte donde va el nicrom de un material no conductivo pero resistente al calor y esponjoso, y que sea de facil obtencion, no se no se me ocurre que material usar

el tema de costos es que por aca  son pocos los vendedores y los que hay  venden al doble y hasta el quintuple del precio, por lo que esa maquinita se me hace demasiado cara y tengo que cerrar  bolsas con una vela


----------



## dmc

He visto algunas selladoras cortadoras que utilizan como soporte inferior, una pieza de mármol reconstituido (del tipo que usan en las mesadas de las cocinas) y preguntando me dijeron que andaba muy bien, una sola vez vi un recorte de vidrio (de 1,2 o 1,5 cm) que se usaba para sellar solamente, pero no se si resulta o no, me parece que puede cortarse a lo largo (el vidrio) pero te mentiría si lo afirmo. Ah! la pieza de mármol tiene una canaleta en el centro donde se aloja el alambre, cosa que no sea demasiado alto y te permita trabajar con comodidad. El ladrillo refractario no te lo recomiendo por que una vez vi que lo quisieron usar y era muy poroso (quizás era de baja calidad) aunque se que se comercializan unos que son tipo cerámica, muy lisos, puede que sea cuestión de probar. Desgraciadamente solo he visto la parte electrónica (no me dedico a fabricarlos completos). 
En cuanto al diagrama electrónico, tendría que localizarlo, aunque puede que tarde un poco (3 o 4 días) por que se casa mi hijo y estamos medio complicado de tiempo.


----------



## reyvilla

Muy bueno el gracias el aporte dmc y felicitaciones por lo de tu hijo, hace un tiempo estaba por comprar una, ahora voy armar esta ya que tengo una idea mas clara, lo del micron se me ocurre una goma tipo epoxi algo como esto: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-411957354-kit-para-reparar-piezas-de-acero-fundido-jb-epoxi-alta-temp-_JM_

Ya que tiene características ideales para este proyecto, aguanta hasta 500 grados de temperatura,  me imagino algo así como recubrir el filamento con esto y quedaría como una resistencia térmica pero de plástico hasta se le podría dar cualquier forma que se desee para que quede como una marca al sellar. 
En fin me parece genial voy a ir haciendo el esquema en proteus y luego lo subo, tengo una duda con los transistores y si tienen algún reemplazo?


----------



## reyvilla

Bueno ya que tuve un tiempo aquí esta el esquema proteus, a mi parecer quedo igual de todas formas revisen y me avisan si esta bien así...Por otro lado trate de buscar las dos conexiones a potenciometro pero solo aparece una


----------



## pigma

En una foto del primer archivo se ve que tiene conectado un cable rojo al pin que esta solo pero no se a donde va, a ver si nos lo aclara nuestro compañero "dmc"


----------



## el-rey-julien

esta marcado en la plaqueta el cable rojo es 220 v
viene de la ficha


----------



## aquileslor

Como tela aislante yo he usado siempre cinta de fibra de vidrio autoadhesiva de 3M cuyo adhesivo se afirma con el calor. Hay varios tamaños, pero uso para aislar resistencias de nicrome de 19 y 10 mm. Viene en rollos como toda cinta adhesiva. Pero el rey me dijo en otro hilo que hay una tela especial para eso. No recuerdo la marca, pero el puede refrescarlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

se llama tela teflonada se compra por metro ,hay con y sin adhesivo ,no cuanto cuesta ahora ,cuando yo compre cuando estaba 150 pesos con adhesivo y 90 pesos sin adhesivo.
luego yo las cortos en tiras y lo voy usando
la dirección esta en la wiki ,carlos molinas se llama el vendedor 

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores
dirección y teléfono 
santa maria del buen aire 550 capital federal telefono (011) 4301-6500 / 5600

aqui encontré otro que vende esa tela no es al que lo le compre ,pero es el mismo producto
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477817982-tela-teflonada-estampar-sublimacion-transfer-estampadora-_JM_
aqui lo encontre ¡¡ 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-477079820-tela-de-vidrio-teflonada-_JM_


----------



## pigma

Me refiero al cable rojo que va al pin "suelto" de la resistencia de 150k, porque no me queda claro donde va el potenciometro para el ajuste.


----------



## analogico

dmc dijo:


> He visto algunas selladoras cortadoras que utilizan como soporte inferior, una pieza de mármol reconstituido (del tipo que usan en las mesadas de las cocinas) y preguntando me dijeron que andaba muy bien, una sola vez vi un recorte de vidrio (de 1,2 o 1,5 cm) que se usaba para sellar solamente, pero no se si resulta o no, me parece que puede cortarse a lo largo (el vidrio) pero te mentiría si lo afirmo. Ah! la pieza de mármol tiene una canaleta en el centro donde se aloja el alambre, cosa que no sea demasiado alto y te permita trabajar con comodidad. El ladrillo refractario no te lo recomiendo por que una vez vi que lo quisieron usar y era muy poroso (quizás era de baja calidad) aunque se que se comercializan unos que son tipo cerámica, muy lisos, puede que sea cuestión de probar. Desgraciadamente solo he visto la parte electrónica (no me dedico a fabricarlos completos).
> En cuanto al diagrama electrónico, tendría que localizarlo, aunque puede que tarde un poco (3 o 4 días) por que se casa mi hijo y estamos medio complicado de tiempo.


 
marmol o teflon con fibra de vidrio dificil
pero
puedo conseguir ceramica de la que usan para pisos
y teflon de fontaneria

y la otra mandibula era solida o flexible  

aunque puedo probar ambas solidas de ceramica
pero no esta demas preguntar

se me olvidaba estuve viendo resistencias para stos equipos y el nicrom era plano

quizas sea mejor un nicrom plano cubierto por teflon fontanero 
eso probare cuando termine  el tema de vhs


----------



## dmc

Les pido disculpas, anticipadas, pero, estoy medio complicado de tiempo, espero para mañana (no mucho mas de eso) subir los PCB del reemplazo que hicimos y los esquemas eléctricos. Reemplace la placa por que las resistencias  de 1K5 y 2W tienden a levantar temperatura (aunque no este funcionando la maquina) y a la larga fallan arrastrando al SCR. la que hicimos de reemplazo es con fuente capacitiva, así nos evitamos el transformador, y un 555 + rele. La mandíbula superior por lo general es de metal y en su pare inferior, la que esta en contacto con el plástico, goma siliconada y lleva una capa de tela de teflon (No es de fontanería o plomeria como le decimos por acá) yo, la compro donden vende materiales para bobinados de transformadores y motores, los alambres y cintas de ni-cromo también las consigo allí, vienen en distintos diámetros y espesores. No Probé con teflon para fontanería, si lo haces seria bueno que comentaras el resultado.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo si ise pruebas con teflon de fontaneria (incluso compre uno reforzado ,de los rollos mas anchos,)..no funciona se rompe .
probé pegarlo encima del alambre y se rompe.
también probé ''encintando'' el alambre y nada no suelda


----------



## dmc

Lastima que sea así, pero con la tela de teflon no se debería tener mayores problemas, ya que es así como trabajan las comerciales. Encontré un PDF con una rápida descripción de la parte metálica que hice para esa ocasión (la de reparación). Espero que aclare un poco la construcción mecánica en si, la electrónica de la modificación ya la subiré, encontré un pedazo, cuando en cuanto pueda, la completo, espero no tardar mucho.
Ah, me olvidaba, la goma para alta temperatura (siliconadas o teflonadas) la venden en casas de venta de mangueras, pisos y accesorios de goma (Pirelli por ejemplo), como son elementos comunes en la industria, es bastante fácil encontrarlas, sino recorten un pedazo de piso de goma (liso) y le colocan doble o triple capa de tela de teflon (Esto es en la base), también funciona. La parte superior o mandibula, lleva unos resortes sujeta a una chapa donde va pegada la goma, haciendo que la presión sea firme pero "acolchada". En algunos modelos llevan también otra resistencia (el transformador es más grande obviamente), para que sea doble, a estas creo que la usan para soldar polipropileno.


----------



## analogico

bueno el teflon no sirve

pero el marmol alguien en la pagina 1 tenia una maquina de marmol
no se quizas este se pueda cambiar por ceramico de piso

con la amoladora se hace el hueco para colocar el nicrom

no se cuanta temperatura soporte el marmol pero
segun pruebas 

esta ceramico resiste  temperaturas de mas de 200 grados un par de minutos
mas tiempo  se quiebra

de momento e estado entretenido en otros problemas 
que no e podido hacer la prueba


----------



## caemda

reyvilla dijo:


> Bueno ya que tuve un tiempo aquí esta el esquema proteus, a mi parecer quedo igual de todas formas revisen y me avisan si esta bien así...Por otro lado trate de buscar las dos conexiones a potenciometro pero solo aparece una



la primera imagen es el regulador de voltage para el alambre agradeceria respuesta


----------



## el-rey-julien

caemda dijo:


> la primera imagen es el regulador de voltage para el alambre agradeceria respuesta



¿cual regulador de voltaje? yo no vi ningún regulador de voltaje para ningún alambre.


----------



## pigma

caemda dijo:


> la primera imagen es el regulador de voltage para el alambre agradeceria respuesta



En este caso no es regulador, si no nada mas timer, el cual proporciona el tiempo que debe de estar encendido el alambre.


----------



## dmc

Buscando archivos, he encontrado el esquema eléctrico completo (del equipo que yo releve e hice), y por que creo que puede clarificar un poco más el tema (conexión del potenciometro) y completarlo me animo a subir un pdf con el. Aunque don Julien creo que ya preparó otro con microcontrolador y todo. Espero que a alguien le sirva (y...que no me moderen).


----------



## asbel millan

el teflon lo venden para estas maquinas es auto adhesivo y el alambre o resistencia es nicrom


----------



## MARCOS CAP

Gracias por el aporte necesito modificar mas bien modernizar una maquina antigua que no se consiguen repuestos.


----------



## pandacba

Que repuestos no consigues?


----------



## tanatos022

Buen día, he realizado su esquema en forma digital y funciona bien pero tengo el siguiente problema, que mi corriente no es 220volts, si no que 110volts, algun consejo para el juego de resistencias de 1k 1k y 820 ohms a 3 whats?? o con esa misma configuración funcionaria en 110 que 220? e igual tengo una duda el relevador que usan es de 12 o de 24 volts?

Muchas gracias


----------



## dmc

*tanatos022, *disculpa el no haber contestado antes, no recibí aviso de tu pregunta, si te sirve el dato (por la tardanza) el relevador es de 24 Vcc y 10A  y la verdad es que no trabaje (en labor real de mucho tiempo) este circuito a 110Vca pero sin variar los valores funcionaba casi lo mismo. había una pequeña diferencia de menos de medio segundo.


----------



## JOE2019

Hola a todos colegas! He seguido este tema pues tengo que diseñar un circuito para una màquina selladora. Diseñè un timer pero no cumpliò el objetivo pues al accionar el pedal de la màquina el timer permanece encendido y se pone la resistencia al rojo  vivo... solo soltando el pedal comienza el conteo del timer... Y la idea es al revèz, presionar el pedal y que se accione el timer... y que cuando el timer corte (unos breves milisegundos) se levante el pedal con la bolsa ya sellada...

Esty por hacer el circuito que se muestra en el PDF que subiò amablemente nuestro colega en el post #29.... 

Una duda... se puede reemplazar el Capacitor electrolìtico de 47uf x 450v por un capacitor de polyester de la misma caracteristica? como no es polarizado... de ahì mi duda.... desde ya gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

JOE2019 dijo:


> Hola a todos colegas! He seguido este tema pues tengo que diseñar un circuito para una màquina selladora. Diseñè un timer pero no cumpliò el objetivo pues al accionar el pedal de la màquina el timer permanece encendido y se pone la resistencia al rojo  vivo... solo soltando el pedal comienza el conteo del timer... Y la idea es al revèz, presionar el pedal y que se accione el timer... y que cuando el timer corte (unos breves milisegundos) se levante el pedal con la bolsa ya sellada...
> 
> Esty por hacer el circuito que se muestra en el PDF que subiò amablemente nuestro colega en el post #29....
> 
> Una duda... se puede reemplazar el Capacitor electrolìtico de 47uf x 450v por un capacitor de polyester de la misma caracteristica? como no es polarizado... de ahì mi duda.... desde ya gracias!



*No* existen capacitores de poliester de *47µF, *los mas grandes que he visto son de* 4,7µF*

Publica el diseño de tu temporizador para analizar como corregirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me huele a aceite  que si los hay pero son 10 veces mas caros y mas voluminosos que un electrolítico


----------



## JOE2019

muchas gracias por comentar!!! aquì subo una foto de un timer que encontrè en la web... muy sencillo...pero como describì... hay que soltar el pedal que serìa el switch en el circuito para que active el tiempo... y la idea es presionar el pedal (switch en el circuito) que se active...que corte y ahì levantar el pedal con la bolsa ya sellada...


----------



## dmc

Adjunto pdf con la ubicación del potenciometro en el circuito impreso y la versión 3v1 del mismo.


----------



## FRAJAVILEOGO

gracias por este aporte
Algunos reemplazos del BC548
Possible equivalence(s) found for: BC548 

 BC548 <=> 2SC828

 BC548 <=> 2SC945

 BC548 <=> BC547

 BC548 <=> BC547B

 BC548 <=> HBC548

 BC548A <=> BC547B

 BC548B <=> BC238BRL1

 BC548B <=> BC547B

 BC548B <=> BC548BRL1

 BC548B <=> BC548BZL1

 BC548B <=> BC549BZL1

 BC548B <=> BC547B

 BC548B <=> BC548BRL1

 BC548B <=> BC548BZL1

 BC548BRL1 <=> BC238BRL1

 BC548BRL1 <=> BC548B

 BC548BRL1 <=> BC549BZL1

 BC548BRL1 <=> BC548B

 BC548BZL1 <=> BC238BRL1

 BC548BZL1 <=> BC548B

 BC548BZL1 <=> BC549BZL1

 BC548BZL1 <=> BC548B

 BC548C <=> BC238BRL1

 BC548C <=> BC547C

 BC548C <=> BC548CRL

 BC548C <=> BC548CZL1

 BC548C <=> BC549BZL1

 BC548C <=> BC547C

 BC548C <=> BC548CZL1

 BC548CRL <=> BC548C


----------



## neneras

*H*ola, soy nuevo en el foro y estoy armando una placa para selladora como la que publica DCM y me pas*ó* como JOE 2019*,* cuando bajo el brazo queda encendida y no funciona el timer (queda encendida), revis*é* el circuito varias veces y est*á* como lo indica (envío circuito), podrían indicarme cual seria el error? *O* alguna modificación para que funcione? *G*racias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que tensión mides en el capacitor de 10 uF , base de Q1 ?
¿ Que tensión mides en el emisor de Q1 ? Ojo que mucho transistores vienen con las patas cambiadas de orden !


----------



## unmonje

unmonje dijo:


> Trabajé muchos años con esas COSAS y el circuito es inestable, muy dependiente de los componentes y en los lugares fabriles donde se los usan los maltratan. Estaba hecho así, porque era barato nada mas, pero es poco seguro.
> tanto el contacto del relay como el switch del brazo se pican porque estan sometidos a las chispas y se arruinan.
> Si usted quiere fabricarlas y que no le vuelvan a cada rato, le sugiero que busque un circuito mas ESTABLE y simple a la vez, ese circuito es de hace 40 años.
> Si usted no es muy práctico para trabajar bajo tensión, le sugiero aísle el timer y su disparo , de la tensión de linea.
> Después, el único problema que va a tener es :
> 1-Que se le quede pegado el contacto del RELAY, que se soluciona poniendo un condensador de poliester de .1uF- 630 volt  entre los contactos y
> 2-Que se le queme la cinta el *nicron* de vieja o porque una bolsa se le quedo pegada , la limpia o la cambia y listo.
> Trate de usar parecido a esto -->  timer
> Es barato estable y seguro, vea el adjunto para mas datos. Si necesita ajustar el tiempo a menudo según el tamaño o espesor de bolsa , le agrega un pote afuera y le deja adentro otro para el ajuste fino.


----------



## Matias123

unmonje dijo:


> Trabajé muchos años con esas COSAS y el circuito es inestable, muy dependiente de los componentes y en los lugares fabriles donde se los usan los maltratan. Estaba hecho así, porque era barato nada mas, pero es poco seguro.
> tanto el contacto del relay como el switch del brazo se pican porque estan sometidos a las chispas y se arruinan.
> Si usted quiere fabricarlas y que no le vuelvan a cada rato, le sugiero que busque un circuito mas ESTABLE y simple a la vez, ese circuito es de hace 40 años.
> Si usted no es muy práctico para trabajar bajo tensión, le sugiero aísle el timer y su disparo , de la tensión de linea.
> Después, el único problema que va a tener es :
> 1-Que se le quede pegado el contacto del RELAY, que se soluciona poniendo un condensador de poliester de .1uF- 630 volt  entre los contactos y
> 2-Que se le queme la cinta el *nicron* de vieja ó porque una bolsa se le quedo pegada , la limpia o la cambia y listo.
> Trate de usar parecido a esto -->  timer
> Es barato estable y seguro, vea el adjunto para mas datos. Si necesita ajustar el tiempo a menudo según el tamaño o espesor de bolsa , le agrega un pote afuera y le deja adentro otro para el ajuste fino.



Hola buenos días Como estas. Podrías desarrollar más esta selladora. Se la ve muy simple y efectiva. No se entiende bien el ajuste de tiempo sobre espesor de la bolsa.


----------



## Fogonazo

Matias123 dijo:


> Hola buenos días Como estas. Podrías desarrollar más esta selladora. Se la ve muy simple y efectiva. No se entiende bien el ajuste de tiempo sobre espesor de la bolsa.


A mayor espesor requiere mayor tiempo, se ajusta "A prueba y error"


----------



## unmonje

Matias123 dijo:


> Hola buenos días Como estas. Podrías desarrollar más esta selladora. Se la ve muy simple y efectiva. No se entiende bien el ajuste de tiempo sobre espesor de la bolsa.


Aqui le detallo un ajuste fino  posible, pero es meramente ilustrativo, porque hay muchos timers por todos lados dando vuelta , consiga un circuito ya hecho y modifíquelo para su interés personal


----------

